# My 3070 Tubing Just Came In .... Very Nice Packaging



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just got this in from China, packed very nice, $17.00ea for 10 Mtrs, free shipping ;-) He had only 10mtrs in Black and 10Mtrs in amber ... I'm sure he will get more, it sounds like good stuff for single tubes and heavy ammo .. maybe better than my 5/16 OD... we will see !









Will unpack and set up a sling later on this week ;- )

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I could only wait a minute or so, after all I'm sixty six going on ten ;- )

This stuff is very strong tubing, and IMHO is not for anything except launching heavy ammo, 200-300gr are in order, for hunting bigger animals, breaking down walls or Zombies .. I think 184gr ball may be to light, but I'll try them with full face protection.

The tubes I opened happen to be the amber and very interesting the inside of these tubes are slippery and there is no need for an I.T. graphite treatment I believe. (I may do it just because, but I honestly think it does not need it ;- ) A good plus for the average user who is not as nuts as I am !

This is powerful stuff and a bit harder to pull then my 5/16OD .... I would never want to pull anything more than this, as I must be able to keep the sling in total control !

wll


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

cool let us know,have you ever tried squeezing all the air out of the tubes so when they are tied to the fork and to the pouch the tubes are flat there is a chinese shooter i can't remember his name right now he has a bunch of videos on you tube he says removing all the air makes the tubes last longer and perform better,i think you should give it a try he swore by it he was a competition shooter over there


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

bigron said:


> cool let us know,have you ever tried squeezing all the air out of the tubes so when they are tied to the fork and to the pouch the tubes are flat there is a chinese shooter i can't remember his name right now he has a bunch of videos on you tube he says removing all the air makes the tubes last longer and perform better,i think you should give it a try he swore by it he was a competition shooter over there


No I have not tried the air out of the tube thing .. I'll leave that to someone else.

Just put the tubes on, and they are heavy, but not bad, has a lot of snap ! if I get a chance I'll chrono tomorrow ... but I have to buy another Glock first in the morning ;- ) My dealers says he has a heck of a deal on a used one in new condition with lots of extra goodies.

We will see !

wll


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

wll said:


> bigron said:
> 
> 
> > cool let us know,have you ever tried squeezing all the air out of the tubes so when they are tied to the fork and to the pouch the tubes are flat there is a chinese shooter i can't remember his name right now he has a bunch of videos on you tube he says removing all the air makes the tubes last longer and perform better,i think you should give it a try he swore by it he was a competition shooter over there
> ...


don't forget to post pics


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

So a Glock eh - what caliber we talking?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

nutthrower said:


> So a Glock eh - what caliber we talking?


It's a used 17 .... need that model for company testing as that is what most police use around the country and other military - law enforcement folks use as well.

wll


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

wll said:


> Just got this in from China, packed very nice, $17.00ea for 10 Mtrs, free shipping ;-) He had only 10mtrs in Black and 10Mtrs in amber ... I'm sure he will get more, it sounds like good stuff for single tubes and heavy ammo .. maybe better than my 5/16 OD... we will see !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wll, I have two questions for you: how does 3070 compare with 4070,which is heavier? Where did you buy from? Dankung doesn't have it listed.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

kenyaslinger said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Just got this in from China, packed very nice, $17.00ea for 10 Mtrs, free shipping ;-) He had only 10mtrs in Black and 10Mtrs in amber ... I'm sure he will get more, it sounds like good stuff for single tubes and heavy ammo .. maybe better than my 5/16 OD... we will see !
> ...


The ID of 3070 is 3mm and 4070 ID is 4mm, both have a OD of 7mm .... in inches the wall of the 3070 is .157, the 4070 wall is .118 - the 3070 is substantially heavier !

Bought it on ebay kwanyeungstore is the name of the retailer.

wll


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

wll said:


> kenyaslinger said:
> 
> 
> > wll said:
> ...


Thanks mate!


----------

